# Advice on automation and control



## Cliffo (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi guys and girls. I'm wanting to find out the best solution for full home theatre control from the one place like an Ipad app or control from a computer. What are others using?

How do I get my projector, blu ray player, receiver (input selection, volume control), lighting, curtains to communicate with the device? I see my projector has RS-232 input. Is this an option to use?


----------



## Cliffo (Nov 7, 2013)

Ah sorry guys I posted this in the wrong forum


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cliffo said:


> Hi guys and girls. I'm wanting to find out the best solution for full home theatre control from the one place like an Ipad app or control from a computer. What are others using?
> 
> How do I get my projector, blu ray player, receiver (input selection, volume control), lighting, curtains to communicate with the device? I see my projector has RS-232 input. Is this an option to use?


If you have rs232 you might be able to control via it... What product has it? I prefer controlling via rs232 or network if at all possible. I don't like hitting a button to turn a sequence of events on and have it turn off a device because it was already on etc. 

I used to use Girder which is pretty inexpensive... http://www.promixis.com/girder.php

Now I use CQC software... http://www.charmedquark.com/Web2/OldWebSite/

Some like iRule, which appears to be a pretty nice setup... http://www.iruleathome.com/

Some like Cinemar... http://www.cinemarsolutions.com/

Some people like using... http://www.globalcache.com/products/itach/ products to connect their devices to the network.


It is basically going to come down to how elaborate of a setup you want and how much you want to pay for it. You can go the DIY route with the above setups (there are a lot more... I just listed a few I have looked at in the past.), or go with the really highend Crestron or other paid installer and programming route. Your $$$ is the big decider.


----------



## Cliffo (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks ellisr63

Irule looks great. I've read a bit about it before. Money sort of isn't an issue but I really want to do it myself. I'm the type of person that likes to learn every aspect.

My Projector (Panasonic PTAE7000EA) has RS-232
My Reciever (Marantz SR6007) has RS-232
My Blu Ray players seem to be able to be controlled through IP/LAN.

I plan on getting Somphy curtains which also looks to be controllable. I haven't decided on lighting yet


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cliffo said:


> Thanks ellisr63
> 
> Irule looks great. I've read a bit about it before. Money sort of isn't an issue but I really want to do it myself. I'm the type of person that likes to learn every aspect.
> 
> ...


Before you choose your lighting, I would look at the various control software options and see which one you like that also supports the lighting you want. One option is to get an ELK M1 for security and automation... It can control lighting, irrigation, alarm etc.It is a pretty nice unit. Some people also go with Homeseer.


----------

